# Belize vs. Grenadines



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have chartered BVI twice and looking for something new. Considering Belize or Grenadines, possibly St. Maarten. Looking for less crowded than BVI, but like some civilization so we don''t have to eat on the boat every night. Any comments would be welcomed.


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

We charted out of St.Maarten and loved it. Our charter was in June and there wasn''t any crowd, but I heard from others that in the winter months it gets really crowded. If you like to snorkel, Anguilla is a great place to explore the reefs and it''s a short sail from St.M. The beaches on St.Barts are some of the most beautiful I''ve ever seen, and the choice of restaruants in the cruising vicinity is superb. If you charter the area, and have time after the charter is over, take the tour boat over to an island called "Saba." It''s a very beautiful and unusual island that even has a rain forest.Pretty cool!...no pun intended ; ^ )


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

We charted out of St.Maarten and loved it. Our charter was in June and there wasn''t any crowd, but I heard from others that in the winter months it gets really crowded. If you like to snorkel, Anguilla is a great place to explore the reefs and it''s a short sail from St.M. The beaches on St.Barts are some of the most beautiful I''ve ever seen, and the choice of restaruants in the cruising vicinity is superb. If you charter the area, and have time after the charter is over, take the tour boat over to an island called "Saba." It''s a very beautiful and unusual island that even has a rain forest.Pretty cool!...no pun intended ; ^ )


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

We charted out of St.Maarten and loved it. Our charter was in June and there wasn''t any crowd, but I heard from others that in the winter months it gets really crowded. If you like to snorkel, Anguilla is a great place to explore the reefs and it''s a short sail from St.M. The beaches on St.Barts are some of the most beautiful I''ve ever seen, and the choice of restaruants in the cruising vicinity is superb. If you charter the area, and have time after the charter is over, take the tour boat over to an island called "Saba." It''s a very beautiful and unusual island that even has a rain forest.Pretty cool!...no pun intended ; ^ )


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Please forgive my duplicate responses.When I tried to post my comments,the board kept giving error messages that the message had not been sent.


----------

